# HillJack Catfishing: 9 Feb Old Creek Town event



## brother hilljack (Dec 31, 2012)

HillJacks, I am excited to announce that the 2013 tournament season is fast approaching. HillJack Catfishing's first event will be 9 Feb. 7a-3p out of the Old Creek Town ramp on the Chattahoochee river (Eufaula, AL)

With the new season comes a new points race. I am excited to announce that we will guarantee a $2000 purse for the 2013 Mega event (power boat division)!

We will also feature a Kayak division in 2013 where the points champion will win a Brand New Kayak for the Outside World Outfitters in Columbus!

Everyone is invited to fish! Everyone is welcome! All qualifying events are open!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking forward to it. I wonder what sorta turn out we might have in the paddle boats being this early in the year. I just hope it ain't as cold as the 1st one last year.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 1, 2013)

Not sure about the paddle boats. We have 2 committs there already. 17 for the power boats!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see them being big in the warmer months. I look forward to meeting the new people.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 7, 2013)

folks this tournament just keeps getting better. We currently have 18 teams ready to fish! Hope that everyone PLUS you show up! Let me know


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 7, 2013)

That is great, keep it up and we may double last years opening tourney. I think we had 13 last year?


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 12, 2013)

Double would be great and would really help get things started on the right foot


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 21, 2013)

Water conditions are looking good for this tournament. Anyone have a report?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 24, 2013)

So, who all here is coming? Check in a speak up people. We're looking at a good year.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Only 2 weeks to go. It will be good to see everyone down there.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes it will brother. I got a feeling there are going to be a LOT of new faces at this event! Very exciting


----------



## brother hilljack (Jan 31, 2013)

Great news to everyone! More than 20 teams have posted that they are coming to fish this event. Hope to see you there


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Just 1 week away


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Well so far I think the 7 day forecast is looking ok. 1 I saw is showing starting out @ 45ish and getting up to almost 70, the other is saying similar temps but moderate chance of some showers. Waiting to see what it looks like closer.


----------



## krazywayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Nuttin Better is in, just spoke to Monty and we have a few things to get ready but if they all go as planned we will be there!


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 5, 2013)

That is great news! Strong showing from the GON crowd! I will be fishing with doodleflop!


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 6, 2013)

One of the many doorprizes that we will be giving away at this weekends tournament is a $125 gift certificate for the Southern Cats Guide service on the TN River. If you want to catch a Monster Catfish this is a prize you don't want to miss out on!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Very very nice. Put my name on the 1st one ok.


----------



## Rodbender (Feb 7, 2013)

I hate I will miss it,should be a good tournament.Good luck to all.


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 7, 2013)

Wish you were going to be there Rodney. It should be great with the river rising!


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 8, 2013)

Tomorrow will be the big day! Hope to see you there


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 8, 2013)

Waiting on some of these showers to clear up and then I'm headed out to load everything in the truck and boat. I should hit the road headed that way about 1:00. I'm looking forward to starting the season.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 9, 2013)

Had a great turn out today, just missed hitting the 20 team mark by 1. Also had 3 kayak competitors.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats great.Sure wish I could have made it. found out thursday I had to work saturday and the son had to work too.I didnt have to work any ot in 2012 and so far this year I have had to work at least one day every weekend.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 10, 2013)

You missed a fun one, but the good part is there are 8 more left. We look forward to seeing you went you can make it.


----------



## full throttle (Feb 15, 2013)

how did the tournament turn out.  was any good fish caught.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Still waiting on someone to post full results, but 1st place weighted 56# I think with only 3 fish, 2nd and 3rd were in the 40's, 5th and 6th in the mid 30's, and then several in the mid-high 20's. I had my best haul yet with 4 fish @ 25.2 (I think) and I only made about 8th place I'd estimate, out of 19 teams.


----------



## full throttle (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats great.  It is always good to here when someone has there best weigh in. Sounds like it was a good turn out and some good fish caught. Congratulation to everyone. Thanks for the information .


----------



## uncleless (Feb 17, 2013)

The fishing was real good and the weather was not bad. all made for a great day. Soldid turnout of teams.


----------



## brentferd (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I guess you did have a good day less with a 25 and 30 lber. Rub it in jerk


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah no kidding


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 18, 2013)

Its 5 am and I am up working on the results right now. Sorry folks things just don't seem to slow down much in HillJack Country lol.

Will be all posted today


----------



## Etoncathunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Just giving ya heck man, we know you will eventually get it updated. Surely by Memorial day


----------



## brother hilljack (Feb 18, 2013)

It was one of our best weigh ins! 41 lbs only got 3rd place. I would have never believed it! Great job by all


----------

